# How does YOUR CBT work?



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure my therapist is really using CBT. We talked about negative thoughts and replacing them with more realistic ones. Then she gave me a worksheet for it, but, really, that was it. Usually I go in and sit down and she looks at me until I feel like I need to say something, then I end up crying about things that happened in the past (nothing tragic). How does your therapist do it? I'd like to have more of a plan for recovery.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ohh dear i had one of those.

A convert from Psychodynamic therapy. She is giving you a mood diary but not doing 'proper' CBT  Sorry. I would write loads more but there are THOUSANDS of websites aout there that describe how its meant to work. The best book I can recommend to describe the process you're 'meant' to follow is Greenberger and Padesky's "Mind Over Mood"

Ross


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the recommendation. I will check it out.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

